# oops!



## SharonF

Hola!

How might one convey "oops!" in Spanish??

Gracias y Feliz Año Nuevo

Sharon


----------



## Artrella

SharonF said:
			
		

> Hola!
> 
> How might one convey "oops!" in Spanish??
> 
> Gracias y Feliz Año Nuevo
> 
> Sharon





Uy! me equivoqué!!  >>> Oops! I made a mistake!

Chau Sharon y Feliz Año nuevo para vos!!


----------



## Philippa

Can it be 'upss!' or something?   

I noticed this a little while ago and asked at the end of a thread but I don't think anyone answered and now I can't find the thread!!   

Thanks!
Philippa


----------



## Tomas Robinson

Artrella said:
			
		

> Uy! me equivoqué!!  >>> Oops! I made a mistake!



Buenos días, Art! Good morning, Sharon. Happy new year!  

*Uy*!! Yes, I know the sound and use it frequently. But is it spelled like you wrote -- "uy" -- or with an "h"? I talked recently with a Mexican co-worker about this and he thought I was crazy when I asked him if it's spelled "huy" or "huey", and the "h" of course is silent.

Saludos!!


----------



## Tormenta

Tomas Robinson said:
			
		

> Buenos días, Art! Good morning, Sharon. Happy new year!
> 
> *Uy*!! Yes, I know the sound and use it frequently. But is it spelled like you wrote -- "uy" -- or with an "h"? I talked recently with a Mexican co-worker about this and he thought I was crazy when I asked him if it's spelled "huy" or "huey", and the "h" of course is silent.
> 
> Saludos!!




Hola Tomás,

Aquí está tu "huy"  con "h".


huy.
	(Del lat. hui).
	1. interj. U. para denotar dolor físico agudo, melindre o asombro.


Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## Artrella

Tormenta said:
			
		

> Hola Tomás,
> 
> Aquí está tu "huy"  con "h".
> 
> 
> huy.
> (Del lat. hui).
> 1. interj. U. para denotar dolor físico agudo, melindre o asombro.
> 
> 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados





*HUY!!! * Me equivoqué!!! Era con "H"!  A la pelotita!!!
Hola Tormenta!!! Che, pero vos sabés que acá todo el mundo lo escribe sin "h", será la versión argentina o será el "español deformado" que hablamos por estos lares.....  


Besos Tomás y Tormenta !!  

   Art


----------



## Tomas Robinson

Tormenta said:
			
		

> Aquí está tu "huy"  con "h".



Gracias, Tormenta!   Mañana, yo diré mi compeñero del trabajo que "no estoy loco!"  

Buen día, y ¡Felíz 2005!


----------



## Tormenta

Artrella said:
			
		

> *HUY!!! * Me equivoqué!!! Era con "H"!  A la pelotita!!!
> Hola Tormenta!!! Che, pero vos sabés que acá todo el mundo lo escribe sin "h", será la versión argentina o será el "español deformado" que hablamos por estos lares.....
> 
> 
> Besos Tomás y Tormenta !!
> 
> Art




Es cierto Art, nosotros lo escribimos sin "h".  Quizá Tomás aprendió "huy" de España  por eso le aclaré "aquí está *tu* huy"; el nuestro es sin 'h' 
  

Un abrazo,

Tormenta


----------



## Tormenta

Tomas Robinson said:
			
		

> Gracias, Tormenta!   Mañana, yo diré mi compeñero del trabajo que "no estoy loco!"
> 
> Buen día, y ¡Felíz 2005!




De nada chico lindo   Y si estás loco no podés culpar a la "h"    

Feliz 2005, Tomás 

Tormenta


----------



## Philippa

Philippa said:
			
		

> Can it be 'upss!' or something?
> I noticed this a little while ago and asked at the end of a thread but I don't think anyone answered and now I can't find the thread!!



Found it!!   http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=8165



			
				esance said:
			
		

> upsssssssss sorrrrrrry  SUGERENCIAS CON "G"
> FELICES FIESTAS A TODOS!!





			
				Philippa said:
			
		

> Is upssss oops! in Spanish?
> Thanks - I've been wondering for a few days now!
> Philippa



If it's not 'oops' What does it mean? I'm pretty sure I've read el novato saying it too.

Thanks!!
Philippa


----------



## Drake

Philippa said:
			
		

> Found it!!   http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=8165
> 
> If it's not 'oops' What does it mean? I'm pretty sure I've read el novato saying it too.
> 
> Thanks!!
> Philippa


Hi!!
Today I'm answering all your questions   
You can perfectly hear “ups” here in Spain with the same meaning of the English “oops”. 

Bye!


----------



## calzetin

Artrella said:
			
		

> Hola Tormenta!!! Che, pero vos sabés que acá todo el mundo lo escribe sin "h", será la versión argentina o será el "español deformado" que hablamos por estos lares.....





			
				Tormenta said:
			
		

> Es cierto Art, nosotros lo escribimos sin "h".  Quizá Tomás aprendió "huy" de España  por eso le aclaré "aquí está *tu* huy"; el nuestro es sin 'h'



Holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 

Pues yo lo escribo sin "h" y mi español no es ni deforme ni trucho  

FELIZ AÑO ARGENTINÍSIMAS!
Calzetin


----------



## Drake

calzetin said:
			
		

> Holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Pues yo lo escribo sin "h" y mi español no es ni deforme ni trucho
> 
> FELIZ AÑO ARGENTINÍSIMAS!
> Calzetin



Hola!

Yo tambíen me he quedado un poco sorprendido porque siempre lo he escrito sin 'h' pero lo he buscado en la RAE y viene con 'h'.



> huy.
> (Del lat. hui).
> 1. interj. U. para denotar dolor físico agudo, melindre o asombro.
> 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados



En fín, como dice el refrán... _nunca te acostarás sin saber una cosa más_


----------



## Artrella

calzetin said:
			
		

> Holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Pues yo lo escribo sin "h" y mi español no es ni deforme ni trucho
> 
> FELIZ AÑO ARGENTINÍSIMAS!
> Calzetin





Bien Calzetin, sos de los nuestros!!! Feliz año para vos también y OLÉ!!!


----------



## belén

La deforme sin fronteras lleva siglos escribiendo "uy"


----------



## Edwin

Philippa said:
			
		

> Found it!!   http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=8165
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's not 'oops' What does it mean? I'm pretty sure I've read el novato saying it too.
> 
> Thanks!!
> Philippa




Note that esance said: 


> *upsssssssss sorrrrrrry* SUGERENCIAS CON "G"
> FELICES FIESTAS A TODOS!!



And so was speaking English in at least the first two words of the sentence.


----------



## funnydeal

Drake said:
			
		

> Hi!!
> Today I'm answering all your questions
> You can perfectly hear “ups” here in Spain with the same meaning of the English “oops”.
> 
> Bye!



*The same in México, we also use “ups”*




			
				Tomas Robinson said:
			
		

> Buenos días, Art! Good morning, Sharon. Happy new year!
> 
> *Uy*!! Yes, I know the sound and use it frequently. But is it spelled like you wrote -- "uy" -- or with an "h"? I talked recently with a Mexican co-worker about this and he thought I was crazy when I asked him if it's spelled "huy" or *"huey",* and the "h" of course is silent.
> Saludos!!



In México we usually write it as *“güey”*.


----------



## belén

I think we are coping "ups" from the English, I would say the more autoctonous thing is "upa" for "ups"
Just a comment...


----------



## voyager2

Well, we can also say "Epa !!" which is use to express surprise.

Voyager2


----------



## gramatica

Que les parece "Ay!?" Es igual que "Uy?" Me pueden explicar como se pronunciaria "Uy," por favor? 

Gracias


----------



## LaReinita

No sé por qué pero pienso que la traducción podría ser:  UUfffff!!!  Eso es lo que he visto de mis amigos de otros paises.


----------



## Aymee Bustinza

Hola:

¡Ay! es casi lo mismo que ¡huy!, aunque ¡ay! se utiliza más para expresar dolor (como cuando uno se golpea le dedito), en cambio mi madre usaria ¡huy! cuando se le cae un libro o algo así.

En Peru tambien usamos el "upss", aunque creo que es copiado del inglés. Existen otras frases mas largas como "¡ay caramba!" (espero que no sea una palabra ofesiva para un hispano hablante aqui )


----------



## LaReinita

¿Entonces, nadie ha oído "Uufff" para decir esto?  Tengo muchos amigos hispanohablantes por Internet y me parece que todos dicen "uuufff" cuando ellos han hecho un error.

Por favor me corrijan con todos mis errores.

¡Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Aymee Bustinza

Creo que uff! si se usa, pero la verdad lo he escuchado muy poco en mi pais, aqui implicaria algo como:

Uff!, hace mucho calor
Uff! Estoy muy cansado

Como una expresion de desanimo, no mucho como un error que vendria a ser oups!


----------



## LaReinita

Aymee Bustinza said:


> Creo que uff! si se usa, pero la verdad lo he escuchado muy poco en mi pais, aqui implicaria algo como:
> 
> Uff!, hace mucho calor
> Uff! Estoy muy cansado
> 
> Como una expresion de desanimo, no mucho como un error que vendria a ser oups!


 
Ok, gracias!  Supongo que nunca sabré todo porque las expressiones son diferentes en cada país.


----------



## NadiaCecila

Ejemplos:

¡Ay, cómo me duele la cabeza! ¡Ay, que linda que estás!
¡Uy, que mal que se siente! ¡Uy, que vecino tan molesto!
¡Epa, te caiste bebé! ¡Epa, que bien vestida estás!

Ay is pronunced as the letter I in English
Uy is pronunced as the letters u+e in English

does this help you Mr/Mrs Gramatica?


----------



## gramatica

Muchas gracias a todos

Regards


----------



## nella's world

Este thread es un poco viejo, pero estoy traduciendo un comic y me he encontrado con este dilema.

Concuerdo con Belén en que el uso del "ups" es algo màs nuevo y que se debe a la influencia de las series y películas angloparlantes. Debo admitir que yo también suelo usarlo, pero definitivamente el "uy" es más autóctono, y que yo también lo escribo sin hache. Me parece que en esta ocasión le haré caso a la Rae, porque es para un trabajo de universidad.

el "uy" se pronuncia ooi..cargando el acento en el sonido u. 

pd. revisando con el corrector ortográfico del computador, me marca el "uy" y me sale que la opción correcta es "huy"


----------



## Agró

nella's world said:


> pd. revisando con el corrector ortográfico del computador, me marca el "uy" y me sale que la opción correcta es "huy"


Efectivamente, esa es la forma correcta:

*huy**.* (Del lat. _hui_).
* 1.     * interj. U. para denotar dolor físico agudo, melindre o asombro.


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## cbrena

*Artículo nuevo.*
*Avance de la vigésima tercera edición*​*uy**.*
(Del lat. _hui_).
*1. *interj. U. para denotar dolor físico agudo, melindre o asombro.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Agró

cbrena said:


> *Artículo nuevo.*
> *Avance de la vigésima tercera edición*​*uy**.*
> (Del lat. _hui_).
> *1. *interj. U. para denotar dolor físico agudo, melindre o asombro.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


En el artículo enmendado se ve al fondo un "redacción propuesta" que me hace pensar que la forma sin hache aún no es definitiva. Feo 'uy', ¿no?


----------



## cbrena

Agró said:


> En el artículo enmendado se ve al fondo un "redacción propuesta" que me hace pensar que la forma sin hache aún no es definitiva. Feo 'uy', ¿no?


 Cuestión de gustos, creo.

Existente en el María Moliner, tiene muchos defensores. Finalmente la RAE la ha admitido. En este hilo está muy debatido. He acotado el post que edita la entrada en el María Moliner.


----------

